# Preis/Leistungs-Tipp Notebook-CPU



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2010)

Welche Notebook CPU bietet denn derzeit ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Kenn mich auf dem Notebook Sektor einfach nicht aus...

Das Notebook wird nicht zum spielen, sondern nur für Officeanwendungen benutzt. Soll aber trotzdem alles flott laufen und ein paar Jährchen halten...


----------



## estimate (14. Dezember 2010)

Da würde ich dir einen i3 Prozessor von Intel empfehlen.
Da du nicht spielen willst, sind diese flott genug. Auch für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Dezember 2010)

Da kannst du auch ein Notebook mit der Vorgängergeneration nehmen, denn für Internet und Office reichen die noch völlig auch in 5 Jahren. Habe selbst ein Subnotebook mit T7500 und der ist flott genug und da es die Vorgängergeneration ist auch billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja gut, was genau suchst Du denn? zu 400€ das Optimum? Oder für 1200€ das beste für "Business" ? Du musst da schon mehr zu sagen... für um die 400€ gibt es schon welche mit Dualcore und genug RAM, 250GB Festplatte. Aber vlt. reicht DIR das nicht, auch qualiativ, und ggf. auch nicht für mehr als 3-4 Jahre. Wenn Du wiederum 1000€ ausgibst, kann es aber auch sein, dass es Dir vlt. lieber ist, im Zweifel alle 3 Jahre 400€ auszugeben anstatt 1000€ für 6 Jahre... ^^


Sag also mal mehr: wie groß/klein? Akkudauer-Wünsche? Festplattengröße? Schnittstellen (USB, Bluetooth usw. ) ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2010)

also eigentlich ging es mir erst mal um die cpu, aber wenn du mir darüber hinaus helfen möchtest, gerne  sehr nett!

der preis ist relativ egal, hauptsache es ist ein gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis.

folgende merkmale sind gesucht:
- robuste bauweise
- mattes display; 10-16" 
- schnelle multicore cpu
- 7200u/min festplatte
- dvd laufwerk/brenner
- min. 2gb ram
- lautsprecher sollten relativ laut sein
- akku min. 2h
- vga anschluss. hdmi wäre wohl aber auch gut für die zukunft

das brauche ich NICHT:
- spieletaugliche-grafikkarte
- betriebssystem
- gewicht ist egal
- bluetooth


es soll in den nächsten paar jahren auch noch ausreichend schnell sein und nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

bei robust fallen mir lenovo thinkpad, hp probook und elitebook und dell vostro und latitude ein.
die sind wirklich robuste vertreter der notebookwelt.
bei den thinkpads mal vllt die t-serie angucken.
wenn du student bist bekommst du bei campuspoint  spezielle studentenversionen mit besseren displays, die du normal erst mi 1400 bekommst.
hp ist auch auf der seite vertreten. auch mal empfehlenswert.
dell direkt bei dell.
die latitude isnd aber wirklich gute notebooks, die viel aushalten und gute office begleiter sind.
sind aber leciht teuer, da das schon eig gehobene business books sind.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo, wenn Du auch bereits wärst, wirklich viel auszugeben, können die Studentenpreise der teuren Lenovos sich lohnen. Unter 1000-1500€ aber sind die Studentenpreise teils sogar teurer als wenn man ein gleichwertiges Laptop in einem Onlineshop sucht.

Schwierig wird es wegen 7200u/min PLatte, also danach zu suchen ist halt schwer. Da muss man jedes Modell aufrufen und nachsehen - viel macht das aber nicht aus, der Vorteil 7200 zu 5400 z/min ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie bei 3,5Zoll-PLatten, aber 7200er sind oft hörbar lauter.

zB das hier wäre ein gutes preiswertes: Fujitsu Lifebook A530, Core i5-460M 2.53GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (A5300MF171DE/A5300MF281DE/A5300MRYC1GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  matt, HDMI, gute CPU... 

oder hier ein Lenovo: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 15, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, 15.6" (NVLDMGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder ein gutes Business Toshiba: Toshiba Portege R700-174 (PT310E-07002MGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die letzten beiden haben auch 7200er-HDDs. 


Aber es gibt soooo viele Notebooks, auf die Deine Wünsche passen: allein matt, DVD, 2Gb RAM, 2h Akku (können an sich alle aktuellen Modelle) und mit HDMI gibt es zwischen 12 und 16 Zoll und einer guten CPU fast 100 Modelle...   Lautstärke der Boxen und Speed HDD lassen sich bei normaler Suche aber eben nur schwer nachvollziehen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

ich würde von den edge 15 abraten. die sind wesentlich instabiler im deckelbereich als die kleineren 13 und 11.
da würde ihc doch schon wenig mehr investieren und ein thinkpad der t- oder w-serie kaufen.
das plastik ist zwar bei 15 und 13,11 das gleiche, aber da mehr angriffsfläche da ist, kann auch mehr eingedellt werden,
wurde auch von mehreren test-seiten kritisiert.
hätten paar mehr streben zwischenlaufen können


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2010)

ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass 7200u/min wesentlich schneller wären als die 5400u/min. z.b. was die windows ladezeiten und windows/programme performance angeht.

ist das echt nicht der fall? ich kann es kaum glauben ^^

aber 7200u/min und boxen-performance sind ist in der tat schwer zu finden... da braucht man eigentlich schon reviews zu. zumindest zu den boxen.


----------



## AchtBit (16. Dezember 2010)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass 7200u/min wesentlich schneller wären als die 5400u/min. z.b. was die windows ladezeiten und windows/programme performance angeht.
> 
> ist das echt nicht der fall? ich kann es kaum glauben ^^



Glaub es auch nicht. Anhang(rot ist meine)! zudem ist das Teil so gut wie unhörbar bei deaktiviertem AAM und APM. Läuft quasi Dauervollgas.

edit: ach vergessen. Preis: 37Euro

Gibt sogar noch eine 2,5'' die fast doppelt so schnell wie meine ist. 

Travelstar 7K500 7200u/min:
LW  Index:115-55 MB/s
durchschittlicher Zugriff: 12ms 
Latency: 4,2ms

Ultrastar C10K600 10000u/min: 
LW  Index:176-109 MB/s
durchschittlicher Zugriff: 3,7ms
Latency: 3ms

Die SAS Schnittstelle ist SATA kompatibel, doch leider passt das Luder auf Grund ihrer Bauhöhe nicht in herkömmliche Schlepptopps(noch nicht)


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich dir einen guten tipp geben kann, warte auf die nächsten plattformen 

entweder kaufst du eine der neuen, oder kaufst eine der dann günstigen "älteren" 

vor über einem jahr habe ich mir auch eins zugelegt, aus arbeitsgründen, auch für nebenbei ... und ein kauf, nach eigenem interesse, soll gut überlegt sein 

ein basiertes, wie auch schon genannt, mit einem t7500 möchte ich dir heutzutage nicht mehr empfehlen, habe selbst ein msi ex623 auf t7500 aufgerüstet, und es erfüllt die bedingungen nur noch befriedigend.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

achtbit: klar sind 7200er oft schneller, aber 7200 ist in der Regel kein so großer Vorteil, wie man vielleicht glaubt, und 5400 auch kein so großer Nachteil wie bei 3,5ern. Ich würde daher nicht SO viel Wert drauf legen und ganz ganz unbedingt ein Notebook mit ner 7200er holen. Windows wird nicht wegen 7200 statt 5400 direkt 50% schneller booten, Du wirst auch nicht in Spielen 20% mehr FPS haben usw  und es gibt halt auch schnelle 5400er und lahme 7200er. Wenn es einem wichtig ist, kauft man sich halt eine und baut die selber ein, aber ich würd halt nicht krampfhaft ein Notebook mit ner 7200er suchen.

Mit welchem Tool hast Du denn gemessen?


----------



## AchtBit (18. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> achtbit: klar sind 7200er oft schneller, aber 7200 ist in der Regel kein so großer Vorteil, wie man vielleicht glaubt, und 5400 auch kein so großer Nachteil wie bei 3,5ern. Ich würde daher nicht SO viel Wert drauf legen und ganz ganz unbedingt ein Notebook mit ner 7200er holen. Windows wird nicht wegen 7200 statt 5400 direkt 50% schneller booten, Du wirst auch nicht in Spielen 20% mehr FPS haben usw  und es gibt halt auch schnelle 5400er und lahme 7200er. Wenn es einem wichtig ist, kauft man sich halt eine und baut die selber ein, aber ich würd halt nicht krampfhaft ein Notebook mit ner 7200er suchen.
> 
> Mit welchem Tool hast Du denn gemessen?



Sandra 2011. Die Messung ergibt mit HDD tune pro das gleiche Resultat aber Sandra verfügt über eine relativ aktuelle und umfangreche Reference Datenbank. 

Du hast, im Bezug auf 3,5'' schon recht aber bei den 2,5'' ist der Unterschied zwischen 7k und 5k sehr viel stärker wahrzunehmen. Zumindest waren meine ersten beiden 2,5'' 5k HDDs(seagate momentus , wdc  blue) etwa gleich lahm. Der Performance Sprung auf mein aktuelle hdd, ist deutlich spürbar. Defragmentieren allein geht schon fast 3 mal so schnell. HDD Aktionen bewegen sich jetzt im Desktopperformance Bereich.

Und wie lahm normal ne Notebook hdd, im Vg. zu 3,5'',  ist, weist du ja selbst.

als Beispiel, wie schnell meine kleine 2,5'' Platte arbeitet:

1. Backup(nur Daten, leichte Kompression) der Sys Part. von 40gig, davon 20gig belegt, auf die innerste Part. Dauer: 9min

2. Xp pro USB Installation(sp3 + 156 hotfixes + hardware integriert + benutzer setup + leave alone Methode) . Dauer: 7min vom Install Boot bis zum 1. System Boot nach der installation.

Mit HD tune kann ich die Zugriffszeitmessung nicht abschalten. Da ich mehrere Secure Rom Profile auf der sys Part. habe welche sich als unregelmässige Muster in zugriffsgesperrten 4k Blöcken auf die gesamte Partition ausdehnen, ist das Ergebnis durch extremen Strokes ersten total daneben und 2. nicht das Gesündeste, wenn die Köpfe um einzelne Blöcke drumrum eiern müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei Backup, kopieren usw. geb ich Dir recht, weil sich das der andauernd höhere Datenfluss bemerkbar macht. Aber ich red jetzt von der Performance in der Alltags+Spielepraxis - da meine ich, dass man nicht so viel merkt, als dass man händeringend unbedingt ein Notebook mit ner 7200er nehmen "muss" in der Sorge, dass die sonst "bremst"


----------



## AchtBit (19. Dezember 2010)

Ausserdem lässt sich die ja problemlos nachrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

Eben, das schrieb ich ja auch schon


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, wenn Du auch bereits wärst, wirklich viel auszugeben, können die Studentenpreise der teuren Lenovos sich lohnen. Unter 1000-1500€ aber sind die Studentenpreise teils sogar teurer als wenn man ein gleichwertiges Laptop in einem Onlineshop sucht.
> 
> Schwierig wird es wegen 7200u/min PLatte, also danach zu suchen ist halt schwer. Da muss man jedes Modell aufrufen und nachsehen - viel macht das aber nicht aus, der Vorteil 7200 zu 5400 z/min ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie bei 3,5Zoll-PLatten, aber 7200er sind oft hörbar lauter.
> 
> ...



vielen dank. habe mich für den ersten link, das lifebook entschieden. das scheint relativ viele kriterien zu erfüllen und ist noch angenehm günstig


----------



## cuco (10. Januar 2011)

wie wäre ein acer travelmate ohne die HD5650?
i5 oder i3 gibts mit 13" 14" und 15"
auch mit umts
mattes display
hdd würde ich so oder so gegen eine andere tauschen oder das dvd drive raus und eine ssd zusätzlich rein


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Januar 2011)

danke für die tipps, das notebook ist allerdings schon unterwegs


----------

